# Cyp debile



## parvi_17 (May 25, 2009)

A couple quick shots taken this evening. It is in bud now, and I just got it today. Plant is about 3" tall and wide, with a bud scarcely the size of a pea. Though not as showy as species like reginae and parviflorum, it makes me drool like a dog. I suspect there are not too many of these in Canada; I feel very lucky to own one. I also welcome the challenge of trying to keep it alive, and after 8 years of Cyp growing, I feel ready to step up to it. 

I will try to post a close-up of the flower when it opens, though without a macro lens it will prove difficult if not impossible.


----------



## P-chan (May 25, 2009)

Nice, Joe! Do your best on the photo, I would love to see it!


----------



## biothanasis (May 25, 2009)

Congrats Joe!!!!!! Give your best shot!!!


----------



## likespaphs (May 25, 2009)

wow...
good growin'!


----------



## NYEric (May 25, 2009)

Very cool! Good luck.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 25, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Very cool! Good luck.


I second that!


----------



## Jorch (May 25, 2009)

that's one sweet cyp!! lovely


----------

